# Интернет > Графика >  Советы по созданию нового дизайна сайта

## beryl89

Открытие Нового Дизайна Сайта 
Советы о том представить и раскрыть новый сайт Поздравляем - читаете новый сайт не за горами! Теперь официально попрощались со старым, устаревшим, скучным веб-сайтом, с которым привыкли мир у под рукой. Так же максимально используете знаменательное событие? Создание сайта с адаптивным дизайном, пример http://sozdat-sait.my1.ru/ С правильной маркетинговой стратегией новый веб-сайт поставит компанию перед новыми глазами (и, даст вторую возможность при первом впечатлении старых клиентов, бывших клиентов и многое другое). Так не забудьте сделать большую часть запуска веб-сайта. Используя учетные записи в социальных сетях, блог компании, кампании по рассылке электронной почты и сарафанное радио помогут распространять новости и демонстрировать потрясающий новый сайт! 

Что включить в маркетинговую стратегию запуска нового веб-сайта: Начало строительства ажиотаж, объявив дату новый сайт появится на Facebook, Twitter и LinkedIn – и держать аудиторию в напряжении, сказав неопределенное, “грядут большие перемены, смотрите в оба!". присутствие в социальных сетях-отличный способ связаться с аудиторией. Дайте знать новый сайт принесет пользу и на могут рассчитывать. Есть внутренний вечеринку для Вашей компании до сайт заработает публичного просмотра. Откройте новый веб-сайт команды до запуска, у всех была возможность ознакомиться с новым веб-сайтом и получить удовольствие от него. коллеги/сотрудники гордиться и владеть новым веб-сайтом (и могут помогут распространить информацию о запуске сайта!). После ваш сайт в прямом эфире, объявить этом на блоге компании! можете писать PR-сообщения и отправлять PR-фирмам будут публиковать информацию о новом сайте в интернете. Использование SEO лучших практик при написании блогов повысит видимость и охват, увеличивая шансы найти! Запуск кампании по электронной почте до и после (или оба!) сайт выходит в прямом эфире. 

Создание стимула включения в электронное письмо поможет с открытыми курсами и конверсией, поэтому обязательно включите тему побуждает аудиторию открывать электронное письмо. Попросите обратную связь! Спросите работников, друзей, соседей, ходоков собаки, etc. думают о новом сайте. Их отзывы помогут понять ваш посетитель сайта хочет включить в блоги и информационные кампании в будущем. Попросите сотрудников обновить подписи электронной почты с помощью нового URL-адреса, поощряя людей нажимать! Попросите прошлых клиентов и партнеров помогут распространить слово, поделившись своими сообщениями на Facebook и ретвитнув твиты. Использование сетевых подключений помогает построить доверие и доверие, убедитесь отплатить пользу!

----------


## zairfiser

Спасибо за рекомендации использую в продвижении своей компании Евротерминал

----------

